# Patent: Canon XC Style Camera With Interchangeable Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2018)

```
We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-type-of-camera-coming-from-canon-ahead-of-photokina-cr1/">reported a while back that Canon was working on a new style of ILC camera</a>, and the XC line seemed like an obvious place to look at first. Now we have a patent that shows an ILC XC style camera. It looks like the patent is about a lens converter, but I don’t speak patent all that well.</p>
<p><strong>Abstract:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>An image pickup apparatus capable of preventing burning of an image pickup element by a light flux through an optical system provided between an interchangeable lens and an image pickup element even when an interchangeable lens is detached from a camera body.

An image pickup device for photoelectrically converting a light flux having passed through an interchangeable lens, a converter provided between the lens mount unit and the image pickup device, An image pickup apparatus 1 including a lens 102 is provided. The converter lens 102 moves to the first position where the light flux from the converter lens 102 does not form an image on the image pickup element in conjunction with the operation of detaching the interchangeable lens 2 from the lens mount portion 101. <a href="https://www.j-platpat.inpit.go.jp/web/PU/JPA_H30112698/TKBS_GM302_Detailed.action">Read More…</a></p></blockquote>
<p>We have heard multiple times about a new style of camera, and<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/a-new-style-of-camera-from-canon-currently-being-tested-cr2/"> back in January we got a description of one</a>, which doesn’t match what we see here.</p>
<p> </p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-35551 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000003.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000003-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000003-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000003-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000006.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000006-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000006-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000006-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000007-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000007-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000007-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/JPA_430112698_000007-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## miketcool (Jul 25, 2018)

Bring on the PL to EF mount! This would be another cinema game changer!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2018)

As far as I can understand, it's a lens inside the "converter" that automatically moves when a lens is attached/removed (to prevent "burning"?).

Maybe some sort of converter makes sense in an XC camera if EF lenses are going to be mounted on a 1" sensor and due to the flange distance?


----------



## Kit. (Jul 25, 2018)

Could be a focal length reducer adapter to use larger-format lenses on smaller-format bodies at closer to their native focal lengths. Anti-teleconverter kind.


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Sounds like a better version of a Metabones Speedbooster to me. Maybe this is Canon's solution for FF 4K- keep the crop sensor but provide a speedbooster to convert to FF and use EF glass natively.


----------



## Canoneer (Jul 25, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> Sounds like a better version of a Metabones Speedbooster to me. Maybe this is Canon's solution for FF 4K- keep the crop sensor but provide a speedbooster to convert to FF and use EF glass natively.



That would be awesome, but I just don't think it's possible to design a focal reducer that can shrink a FF image circle (43.3mm) to a 1" image circle (16mm) and still retain decent resolution and contrast. There would have to be significant crop - maybe a x0.71 reducer at the most.


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a better version of a Metabones Speedbooster to me. Maybe this is Canon's solution for FF 4K- keep the crop sensor but provide a speedbooster to convert to FF and use EF glass natively.
> ...



Yeah, that makes sense- I wouldn't be surprised if they're just going for Super 35mm crop from 1"

Anyone read far enough to know if the patent details sensor size? My hope would be that they would put an APS-C or Super 35mm sensor into this which would then enable a speed booster to achieve FF.


----------



## RGF (Jul 25, 2018)

Not sure why Canon is developing this camera. Would be nice to see Canon's vision of the future laid out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2018)

Did anyone notice that VERY strange mount on the camera-side of this converter? Like nothing I've ever seen. One the outer side you see the standard EF mount. On the other side, quite a narrowed opening, and some very strange mounting hardware posts. I don't know if this is THE new mount we've been anticipating, but it looks to be a new mount, and one that is different in more ways than simply the opening diameter.

As for the patent, which has nothing to do with the mount, I can't begin to guess what they mean by "burning" and "pick up." This strikes me as a sloppy translation issue?


----------



## padam (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes, it is the new hybrid mount accepting both EF and EF-M style lenses using the switch on the side.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 25, 2018)

From what I see, it changes the flange to focal plane distance. Maybe the description is intentionally different than what the actual process is meant for. Universal lens mount?


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Did anyone notice that VERY strange mount on the camera-side of this converter? Like nothing I've ever seen. One the outer side you see the standard EF mount. On the other side, quite a narrowed opening, and some very strange mounting hardware posts. I don't know if this is THE new mount we've been anticipating, but it looks to be a new mount, and one that is different in more ways than simply the opening diameter.
> 
> As for the patent, which has nothing to do with the mount, I can't begin to guess what they mean by "burning" and "pick up." This strikes me as a sloppy translation issue?



I don't think it's a new mount. What you see is an exploded view of the mechanism, which IMHO will be fixed. My take is the converter lens may damage the sensor if a strong light is focused by the lens on it. So when the mounted lens is removed, it is moved to de-focus the converter and avoid damages.


----------



## Quackator (Jul 25, 2018)

Hmmmm.... point a mirrorless at the sun without lens cap, 
and see the trail of destruction burn across your sensor.....?

I might misunderstand this, but I think it is a protective mechanism.


----------



## cpreston (Jul 25, 2018)

Quackator said:


> Hmmmm.... point a mirrorless at the sun without lens cap,
> and see the trail of destruction burn across your sensor.....?
> 
> I might misunderstand this, but I think it is a protective mechanism.



I don't think you could damage a sensor with just the sun unless you pointed an extremely large telephoto lens at the sun. You could probably burn the sensor with an open focal length reducer, though. At least that is my guess.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 25, 2018)

It sure would be nice if Canon threw a few crumbs towards the small time independent filmmakers.


----------



## HarryFilm (Jul 26, 2018)

This specific mount prevents sunlight (or any other type of light!) from entering the main lens opening which can cause enough of a concentration of light rays to actually Burn-In the sensor itself (i.e. cause dead pixels) or actually MELT the sensor itself.

Light is a dangerous thing! Glass bottles, refracting ornamants, crystals, mirrors can ALL refract (i.e. concentrate) light rays to such an extent that you can start fires with mere light! Take a magnifying glass and concentrate the focal point on some paper or a piece of wood...see what happens? It starts burning! 

In this case, a device moves a teleconverter elements such that it DIFFUSES the light (i.e. diffracts the light rays) when a lens is removed so that the light rays do not focus on the sensor plane thus preventing "Sensor Burn".

In terms of the OVERALL patent design, THIS camera is what is LIKELY to be introduced at either Photokina 2019 or at CES 2019 (January). It is a PROBABLY named the XC-15 Mk2 or the XC-20. It looks like it's the one inch sensor with an obvious interchangeable lens assembly. 

Unfortunately, my sources specifically say this is NOT an APS-C or FF sensor -- it is definitely a one-inch sensor !

The XC-15-style I think is the IDEAL configuration for a higher end COMBINED
pro-level small-form-factor Stills and Video camera. It doesn't NEED to be a 
Canon C700 FF Cinema camera ......BUT......this newer camera does need the 444/422 10-bit Intraframe and interframe video codecs. You can still put a 20 megapixel, 24 or even 30 megapixel IN a one-inch sensor format AND the stills and video output would look pretty decent. We'll see next month. My sources are 90% sure it's a one inch sensor camera in an XC-15-like form-factor that is coming EITHER at Photokina 2018 September OR at CES 2019.


----------



## MGE (Jul 26, 2018)

This seems like it may be related to Andrew Reid's patent speculation from April: https://www.eoshd.com/2018/04/canons-rival-to-the-gh5-leaks/


----------



## tyger11 (Jul 26, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> That would be awesome, but I just don't think it's possible to design a focal reducer that can shrink a FF image circle (43.3mm) to a 1" image circle (16mm) and still retain decent resolution and contrast. There would have to be significant crop - maybe a x0.71 reducer at the most.



I dunno about that. MetaBones made a special SpeedBooster for the original Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera which was 0.58x, and that camera was Super16. It was only Full HD, though.


----------



## tyger11 (Jul 26, 2018)

miketcool said:


> Bring on the PL to EF mount! This would be another cinema game changer!



I don't see too many people using PL lenses with this class of camera. But anything is possible, I guess. You go with Canon cine cams for AF, generally.


----------



## tyger11 (Jul 26, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> Anyone read far enough to know if the patent details sensor size? My hope would be that they would put an APS-C or Super 35mm sensor into this which would then enable a speed booster to achieve FF.



I remember reading about a Canon sensor patent that sounded nice, and it was for a 1.5" sensor. Combine that with an EF-M mount and possible adapter, and you might have something pretty nice, if they are willing to finally put DPAF and non-crippled 4K into a non-Cxxx line camera. If they put Blackmagic P4K ability into a camera with Canon's AF, they would have a major winner on their hands at a much higher price than the P4K.


----------



## MGE (Jul 26, 2018)

tyger11 said:


> I remember reading about a Canon sensor patent that sounded nice, and it was for a 1.5" sensor. Combine that with an EF-M mount and possible adapter, and you might have something pretty nice, if they are willing to finally put DPAF and non-crippled 4K into a non-Cxxx line camera. If they put Blackmagic P4K ability into a camera with Canon's AF, they would have a major winner on their hands at a much higher price than the P4K.



With a 1.5-inch sensor (something Canon dabbled with for the G1X Mark II), this thing would be pretty damn cool.


----------



## justawriter (Jul 26, 2018)

cpreston said:


> I don't think you could damage a sensor with just the sun unless you pointed an extremely large telephoto lens at the sun. You could probably burn the sensor with an open focal length reducer, though. At least that is my guess.


I remember an article from about five years ago about someone who either used a point and shoot to do a timelapse or a DSLR in video mode filming a sunset and was rewarded with a nice black line down the middle of his photos afterwards.


----------



## Bambel (Jul 26, 2018)

justawriter said:


> I remember an article from about five years ago about someone who either used a point and shoot to do a timelapse or a DSLR in video mode filming a sunset and was rewarded with a nice black line down the middle of his photos afterwards.



This safes you time ruining your sensor 8)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qzyKLoEDb64
(It almost hurts)

B.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 26, 2018)

The patent is about the converter, not the camera. Part of what is required to get a patent is reducing to practice, meaning that you have to make a working example of whatever it is that you are trying to patent. For that they would use whatever suitable test bed systems they had available as an example, it does NOT mean that the final product will be using that test bed.


----------



## Uneternal (Jul 27, 2018)

Could this be Canons rumored "sexy solution" for a new mirrorless mount that is able to take EF lenses? An integrated lens that moves to the right position?


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 27, 2018)

Uneternal said:


> Could this be Canons rumored "sexy solution" for a new mirrorless mount that is able to take EF lenses? An integrated lens that moves to the right position?



I think you are right! It looks like the EF-T mount which is the EF transforming lens mount that takes all EF lenses. EF, EF-S, and EF-M. Its 2018. Cars can drive themselves, and instagram knows where I am headed for dinner before I even leave the house. A Canon camera that can adjust to any of your Canon made EF lens is not out of the question.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 27, 2018)

Love the look of the mashup of Canon Optura MV-1 and Canon EOS IX.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 28, 2018)

Canon MF mirrorless.


----------

